# iw can find wireless network, but wicd can't

## concord

Dear Friend:

I installed wicd for wireless connection. But it can't find and AP here. Very strange, iw command can scan all the network. Why?

Need your help, Thanlks in advance.

----------

## epsilon72

Make sure you specify the correct wifi device in wicd's configuration.  With a new installation on my laptop, it defaults to just nothing instead of wlan0, and when it does that it can't find any networks.

----------

## concord

thanks! you're right. I viewed the log file. wicd just try to find wlan0. but mine is wlan3. so I try to edit config file in /etc/wicd.but nothing regarding network inteface.

----------

